# Samsung U28D590D - Win7 Problem in UHD?



## Gunna (12. Juni 2014)

Der im aktuellen Magazin getestete Samsung U28D590D ist eigentlich ein schickes Teil ... hat aber, wenn ich dem freundlichen Samsung Support Mitarbeiter trauen soll ein gravierendes Problem. *Er kann kein UHD unter Win7 über Displayport darstellen!!!???* 

3840x2160 über HDMI funzt, hat aber den Nachteil, dass nur 30Hz möglich sind. Zum Spielen vollkommen sinnfrei ... selbst beim scrollen von Office-Dokumenten ruckelts sichtbar. Sobald ich das Displayport Kabel anschließe bleibt unter der UHD Auflösung entweder der Bildschirm dunkel oder es sind nur 2560x1440 in 60Hz möglich.

Grafikkarte ist eine Sapphire R9 290, Treiber sind alle aktuell (Catalyst 14.4)

Der nette Support Mensch behauptet, dass UHD nur unter Win 8.1 sauber läuft. Dafür seien angeblich die Skalierungsfunktionen schuld. Das Letzte was ich will ist auf Win8 umsteigen ... 
Also bitte sagt mir das das ein Scherz war und sich das mit ´nen Trick beheben lässt?!


----------



## BertB (12. Juni 2014)

ich probier grad mal aus, an meinem zweiten rechner

habe den monitor auch, aber läuft mit win 8.1

mein zweiter rechner ist mit win 7,
ich steck grad mal um,
wollte ich eh die tage mal machen

edit:
habs auch nicht in gang gekriegt,
nicht mal mit downsampling per nvidia systemsteuerung

-> win 8.1

vielleicht gibts noch irgendwelche tools...


----------



## Gunna (12. Juni 2014)

Ich probier grad andersrum. Win8 auf dem halbwegs aktuellen Reserve PC. Da sind 900 MB Updates fällig ... dauert bei DSL1000.

Dazwischen den Beta Treiber Catalyst 14.6 getestet. Ohne Erfolg, selbes Phänomen. 
Im Dauerbetrieb unter 2560x1440 diverse Tests mit Videos und festgestellt dass unregelmäßig Bildausfälle bis hin zum Blacksreen nach Neustart auftreten. Lediglich Full HD scheint unter Win7 stabil.
Die automatische Erkennung der Bildquelle funzt ebenfalls nicht.

Ich bin jetzt sämtliche Einstellungen im Catalyst Control Center durch, ebenso in den Einstellungen des Monitors. Falls er unter Win8 ebenso zickt, geht er grad postwendend zurück und der Händler darf sich das Montagsmodell einrahmen.

Wie in PCGH 05/2014 beschrieben ist UHD unter Win7 grundsätzlich kein Problem. Bei älteren Monitoren müssen im OSD Menü "MST" oder "Support Display Port 1.2" eingestellt werden. Diese Funktionen hat der U28D590D jedoch nicht mehr. Im Kleingedruckten unter "Techn. Daten" findet sich zu dem Modell ein Eintrag "Win8 zertifiziert". Ich war mit Samsung immer zufrieden. Hier stehen seit Jahren drei Monitore rum, die noch nie rumgezickt haben. Sollten die das UHD Problem bei dem Modell unter Win7 tatsächlich verschwiegen haben ist das der Hammer ...

Die Skalierungsfunktionen die der Samsung Mensch meinte beziehen sich auf die Darstellung von Desktopsymbolen und Schriften welche unter Win8 einfacher angepasst werden können


----------



## BertB (12. Juni 2014)

soviel hatte ich auch mal gelesen, 
was die symbole betrifft,
wäre ziemlich egal, 
aber dass es gar nicht läuft ist schon ärgerlich

ich habe übrigens in gefühlt der hälfte der spiele das problem, dass das ganze bild einfriert, während die maus bewegt wird

wenns läuft ist es ziemlich gut, 
bin dennoch froh ein sehr ebenbürtiges zweitsystem zu haben, wo besagte titel alle laufen

diablo3, krater, World of tanks, benchmarks valley und heaven (benches wären egal, zeigen aber die verbreitung des bugs mit an)
hatte auch noch die hoffnung, dass es auf win 7 eventuell geht, aber in dem fall...

auf dem neuen samsung laufen dagegen sehr gut die bethesda klassiker fallout3/new vegas und skyrim,
habe auf dem anderen monitor damit probleme, wegen 21:9
sind welche der wenigen spiele, die oben und unten was abschneiden, statt links und rechts bildfläche hinzu zu fügen
so ergänzen sich beide setups sehr gut


----------



## Magogan (13. Juni 2014)

Komisch, mein Dell-Monitor funktioniert unter Windows 7 in Ultra HD mit 60 Hz, also kann Windows 7 grundsätzlich UHD bei 60 Hz. Ich weiß aber nicht, wieso es mit dem Samsung-Monitor nicht gehen sollte, eigentlich sollte der keine grundlegend andere Technik als mein Monitor nutzen. Wenn es nicht geht, dann würde ich den Monitor zurückgeben, das kann ja nicht sein, dass der mit einem der gängigsten Betriebssysteme nicht funktioniert.


----------



## BertB (13. Juni 2014)

schon ne schwache vorstellung, wenn das so stimmt
naja,
ich hab auf dem "UHD" setup zum glück eh win 8.1 drauf,
aber man muss fast die leute warnen


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

Windows 7 kann sogar 4k Surround, daran sollte es nicht liegen...

Mal nen anderes DP Kabel probiert?


----------



## BertB (13. Juni 2014)

andere monitore gehen auf jeden fall,
liegt wohl am samsung...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

Service pack?

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/727637/4k-sli-issue/ ...gibts das Problem auch bei AMD?


----------



## BertB (13. Juni 2014)

der TE hat ne r9 290

interessant, bei mir war schon auch sli an, beim win 7 versuch
sli ausmachen hab ich nicht probiert


----------



## Gunna (13. Juni 2014)

Letzter Stand ist folgender:

Unter *Win7* bekomme ich nicht die native Auflösung von UHD per DisplayPort nicht hin. Nach x-mal booten flackerts hin und wieder, aber irgendwann bleibt der Bildschirm dunkel und der Rechner hängt sich auf. WQHD läuft zwar mit 60Hz per DP und HDMI, hat aber teilweise unregelmäßige Zeilensprünge beim arbeiten auf dem Desktop und beim Ladebildschirm von World of Tanks. Das Spiel läuft ansonsten unter der Auflösung flüssig. Mit der Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC liegen die FPS zwischen 50-60 in WQHD bei brilliant scharfem Bild.

Über HDMI lässt sich UHD mit 30Hz darstellen. Teilweise treten auch hier unregelmäßig Bildfehler auf.

Unter *Win8.0 *bekomme ich ebenfalls per DP kein UHD hin. WQHD ist wie unter Win7 sowohl per DP als auch per HDMI kein Problem. Hier gibts keine Bildfehler oder kurzes Flackern auf dem Desktop. WoT läuft ebenfalls in WQHD ...

Folgende Fehlerquellen können ausgeschlossen werden:

- Displayport Kabel ... habe ein Zweites getestet.
- Grafikkarte ... habe neben der neuen Sapphire R9 290 auch die alte HD6970 getestet. Die bringt zwar nicht mehr als WQHD, hat aber per DP dieselben Grafikfehler. Habe die R9 anschließend an meinem alten S27A550 Full-HD getestet ... einwandfrei.
- Treiber ... habe neben dem aktuellen Catalyst 14.4 auch den 14.6 Beta verwendet.
- Stromquelle ... andere Steckdose/Stromkreis, selbes Problem.
- Monitor ... habe vom Händler ein Ersatzgerät bekommen, selbes Problem.

Betriebssysteme waren Treibertechnisch ebenfalls auf dem letzten Stand.

Nvidia Karte habe ich keine und werde auch keine mehr testen. Möglich, dass das Problem irgendwo zwischen AMD Treiber und Win7 liegt. Fakt ist, dass der Monitor Montag zurück an den Händler geht, da online bestellt. Da mir der Samsung Support  zum Thema Win7 und dem Modell keine Lösung nennen konnte und am Telefon zwischen "ziemlich neuer Technik" ... "evtl. Treibergeschichte" ... "MST ... HDR ... SST" ziemlich rumdruckste werde ich auch nicht warten bis es vielleicht irgendwann mit irgendeinem Treiber funktioniert.

Fakt ist ebenfalls, dass ich kein Einzelfall bin. Bert hat ebenso Grafikfehler in der Kombination Nvidia-UHD bei dem Monitormodell festgestellt.

Sollte jemand ´ne R9 unter Win7 mit aktuellem Catalyst in UHD am U28D590D ans Laufen bekommen haben ... gerne kurzfirstig melden.


----------



## Doomsday06 (13. Juni 2014)

Habe den Monitor auch seit heute. Habe eine ähnliche Konfiguration, eine R9 290x und Win 7 Pro64. Habe per Displayport keine Probleme in UHD.


----------



## Gunna (13. Juni 2014)

Habe Win7 HomePremium 64Bit SP1... sollte wohl kein Problem sein. Welchen Treiber hast Du verwendet?

Kann mich erinnern bei Snogard den Monitor an einer R9 270 unter Win8 gesehen zu haben ... scheinbar ohne Probleme.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

Unterstützt Linux 4k? Sonst könnte man ja mal von nem Live Stick booten um die komplette Software auszuschließen!


----------



## Doomsday06 (13. Juni 2014)

Ich verwende den 13.12.


----------



## BertB (13. Juni 2014)

naja,
grafikfehler nicht,
aber es ging höchstens wqhd
mit 770sli, displayport, win 7

mit 290cf, displayport, win 8.1 geht 3840x2160, aber viele spiele stocken, während man die maus bewegt (nicht inputlag, das ganze bild friert kurz ein)


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. Juni 2014)

hab den monitor seit freitag, abgesehen davon das ich die grafikkarte (nvidia titan) nicht mehr übertakten kann sobald ich einen monitor per dp anschließe (blackscreen nach paar minuten (5min - 30min max), egal ob 4k oder fullhd auflösung, ohne graka oc läuft über 6 stunden ohne probleme) habe ich keinerlei probleme, uhd auflösung wurde automatisch direkt nach anschluss des monitors eingestellt ... 4k@60hz gehen per displayport unter windows 7 ultimate mit dem monitor, sollte also (in der theorie) auch bei euch funzen


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2014)

Mit meinem Asus ist das auch kein Problem unter Win 7 gewesen. Musste da erst nur im Menü von DP 1.1 auf DP 1.2 umstellen. Es sollte dem OS doch eigentlich egal sein was für ein Monitor am DP Port hängt. Bei mir wird der Monitor von Windows eh nur als PnP Monitor erkannt. Nur im nVidia Controlpanel wird er korrekt angezeigt.


----------



## BertB (16. Juni 2014)

"Schrievfehlers sünd extra maakt woorn, de oll Muffelkoppen mutten ook ja watt tau meckern finden."

was fürn platt ist das?
münsterländer platt ist ähnlich...
osnabrück? oldenburg?
oder doch küste?


----------



## Haemi (17. Juni 2014)

Ich nutze meinen Samsung mit Windows 7, läuft problemlos. Graka is eine GTX660


----------

